# Jennifer Hinkle - Here's my journal about my sheep and rabbits.



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 26, 2018)

My family and I first decided to start a farm in 2013. We have raised rabbits for  a lot longer though.  When we first decided to get livestock, We went to an auction and purchased 3 goats. An adult female boer goat and 2 Lamancha young bucks. We had no idea what we were doing. Well the female ended up being sick and died two days after we got her.  The bucks we got were too young, one died a couple days after we got him also.  The one that lived we named Elfie because he had elf ears.  We had him for about six months and then i don't know what happened (he just died).  Well after all this, We got into Hair sheep.  They are so much easier to take care of. Our first hair sheep we purchased were ewes.  One American Blackbelly and one Katahdin.  We had them for about six months before we picked out the ram we wanted. When we finally got him he was 6 months old.  Our first lambing we got twins from both ewes.  All female.  So our herd grew from 3 to 7.  For some reason it was a year before we got lambs again.    Last fall some of our sheep started having seizures and come to find out, it was my memosa tree bean pods that was the problem.  Anyways this year so far we have had 3 lambs born.  One single birth (female) and a set of twins (female, male).  It has been a long 5 years but i think we have found what works for us.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 26, 2018)

Glad ya decided to join in with the group here. Many of us got started not having a clue, but have learned and continued on. We have goats, chickens, ducks, cats, and a dog here and are still learning and trying to figure a few things out. Luckily, there are quite a few Good folks here willing to share their experience and advice on many issues and on all kinds of animals. Looking forward to seeing pics of your "Herd" and wish ya a fun journey to many adventures....tho, there are always rough patches to get thru too....but, it is all worth it....


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 26, 2018)

Altogether we have 10 sheep, 1 rabbit(lost my other ones to illness), 2 dogs, 1 chicken (lone survivor), and 3 cats.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 26, 2018)

I will post pictures of my herd soon.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 26, 2018)

Lone Survivor


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 26, 2018)

Dodge Ram


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Latestarter (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the pics. I'll be "riding along" with you on your journey (here). You know, you can post multiple pictures in one post... Just select them one after the other for upload.   Time to get that lone survivor some company! She is a "flock" animal after all. I recommend a nice round dozen!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 26, 2018)

Very nice pictures.  We have several different kinds of chickens but our Barred Rocks are my favorite.  Our sheep are a mixture of Katahdin/Dorper cross and mostly full blooded Katahdin.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 27, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics. I'll be "riding along" with you on your journey (here). You know, you can post multiple pictures in one post... Just select them one after the other for upload.   Time to get that lone survivor some company! She is a "flock" animal after all. I recommend a nice round dozen!


Thank you did not know about posting multiple pics in same post. Lone survivor thinks she's a sheep. She sleeps and lives with them.  She got attacked by something and all we found was feathers. We didnt see her for a few days and then we found her in the sheep house with the sheep. She hardly leaves their sides now.  Its funny to look out and see her laying in the middle of them all. She feels save with them I guess.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Mar 12, 2018)

pictures of our natural lawn mowers


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 12, 2018)

Very pretty!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 13, 2018)

Nothing like a self-propelled lawn mower that ya don't even have to steer.....


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Mar 27, 2018)

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while. I have gone back to school.  Started online classes on March 5. But I am starting to get it....I think.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Mar 29, 2018)

Everything is going good on the farm. Sheep are happy, there is green grass again.  Lambs are healthy and growing like crazy. Rabbit is doing well, still haven't gotten anymore, but plan on it. I miss having baby bunnies.  One of our cats had 3 kittens which brings us up to 6 cats.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a lamb that when she was born I named her Buttercup because of course I am keeping my ewes.  Well her name has been changed, It is now Iris on account of me not being able to keep her from eating my Irises that i have planted around my yard. We let them out to eat the grass in the yard as natural lawnmowers. And the first thing she does, is head straight to my Irises and eat them.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 1, 2018)

Ours eat daylillies flowers and all....


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 18, 2018)

Our sheep browse like goats.  I was letting them outside the pasture using electric netting but they were doing a job on a bunch of maple trees that we had started from seed.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 18, 2018)

Maple trees... the leaves/bark must taste like maple sugar candy to ruminants... they sure love them!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Apr 18, 2018)

When we let them out in our yard, we have to watch our apple trees cause they will do the same thing.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 18, 2018)

My yearlings will go up on their hind legs like goats to get to the new growth so we don't let them in among our fruit trees any longer.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Apr 19, 2018)

Finally, I'm getting a buck (rabbit) this weekend. Finally I will be able to start breeding rabbits again, I miss having baby rabbits. I enjoy my rabbits.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 20, 2018)

I’ve caught up on your journal. Looking forward to following along! Best of luck with the buck!!!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Apr 20, 2018)

I got my new buck today!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Apr 20, 2018)

Now I will let him get settled in, get used to his surroundings and his new cage, now I have a Doe and a Buck. It has been awhile since I have had bunnies I'm excited.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 20, 2018)

Congrats!! He’s very handsome!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (May 17, 2018)

Haven't been on here in a while, a lot has happened lately and I haven't been able to. On May 29th I am having a full hysterectomy. But it's fine I have excepted it as something that has to be done.
As far as my rabbits go, I have gotten a few more. I have one buck that was pictured, and 5 does. Now I am ready for bunnies. I will post pictures when I can.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 17, 2018)

everything goes well! (If you’d like prayer, just say so and I’ll do that too. If not, I’ll respect your wishes. )


----------



## Latestarter (May 18, 2018)

Sorry to hear you have to have a hysterectomy. Sure hope all goes well for you and no complications. Be sure to rest and recuperate!


----------



## Baymule (May 19, 2018)

It won't be so bad, I had tumors and had a hysterectomy at 38. I recovered, went back to living life and I did great. You will too!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Jun 17, 2018)

Well it has been about 2 1/2 weeks since my hysterectomy. They found a softball size mass in my uteris. They said it was enlarged as well as having the mass. When the results came back, good news, no cancer. I'm glad they did the surgery and I have been taking it easy and am getting a whole lot better. I can almost due everything I could do before but not quite there yet.  I am a work in progress. 

Yesterday we got 7 more chickens, the same breed as lone survivor. So our chicken count is up to 8. We still have 9 sheep, and 6 rabbits. And 4 farm cats, and 1 dog.
Just figured I would check in and let you all know how I am doing and update on our small farm.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 17, 2018)

Glad no cancer! Hope you're back to "normal" quickly!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 17, 2018)

I am glad that you are feeling better. It will only get better from here. What a relief to find that there is no cancer. Take your time with recovery, it will heal in due time.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Jun 18, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Glad no cancer! Hope you're back to "normal" quickly!


Thank you. I have had two scares and both were fine.  I will be so happy when my recovery is done. But its getting better.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Jun 18, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I am glad that you are feeling better. It will only get better from here. What a relief to find that there is no cancer. Take your time with recovery, it will heal in due time.


Thank you. Im slowly getting better.  I feel so much better already. But I will have patience.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 19, 2018)

Jennifer Hinkle said:


> Well it has been about 2 1/2 weeks since my hysterectomy. They found a softball size mass in my uteris. They said it was enlarged as well as having the mass. When the results came back, good news, no cancer. I'm glad they did the surgery and I have been taking it easy and am getting a whole lot better. I can almost due everything I could do before but not quite there yet.  I am a work in progress.
> 
> Yesterday we got 7 more chickens, the same breed as lone survivor. So our chicken count is up to 8. We still have 9 sheep, and 6 rabbits. And 4 farm cats, and 1 dog.
> Just figured I would check in and let you all know how I am doing and update on our small farm.


Glad you feeling better and even better news no cancer! Take it easy and heal soon.
You lone survivor chicken is a Barred Rock right?


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 19, 2018)

So happy to hear.  take it easy


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Jul 3, 2018)

Today is 5 wks since my surgery and I am almost back to normal. Glad its  basically over.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 3, 2018)

You still need to be careful for awhile. Do what you know you can do. Listen to your body and don't be stubborn. LOL


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Jul 3, 2018)

Oh most definitely, I've already been there, Taking it easy


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Jul 16, 2018)

I had 7 bunnies born today.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 17, 2018)

Grats on the new litter!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 18, 2018)

You’re a bunny grandma!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Aug 21, 2018)

Sorry its been awhile since I have been on here. It seems life finds its ways to keep me pretty busy most of the time. Its been 3 months since my surgery and am back to normal. I just have to watch how I do things make sure I don't move and strain to many muscles and such. 
Our little farm is doing good. This years sheep are growing up nicely and don't need momma anymore. Eventhough they believe they do.  
Earlier in the year, we got new rabbits. Well I hadn't tried to breed any more of them because of the heat. This morning I went out and got my black rabbit "Onyx" and put in with my Buck. Thought nothing about it, and what happened, Onyx tried to breed Buck and back and forth.
I have had does that have done this in the past. Well come to find out Onyx is not a doe after all but a BuckSo instead of having a buck and 5 does, I have 2 bucks and 4 does. I double checked the other does to make sure. I got 2 of the does bred and 1 is already bred. So in around a month I will hopefully have baby bunnies again.
Oh, we ended up gaining another dog also. I guess someone dumped him down our road. He sat outside our gate for 2 days before we decided he wasn't leaving.  He's a good dog and our other dog Daisey likes him. We named him Duke. So now we have Daisey and Duke. Daisey Duke, lol.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Aug 21, 2018)

I didn't realize the top picture is so dark. The 2nd picture is Daisey and the 3rd is Duke.


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 21, 2018)

Lol. My DHs morgan  is Duke and our kids qh is Daisy...  didn' know having Daisy Duke combo was so popular. They both were named before we got them.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 21, 2018)

Both are good looking dogs. Looks like you lucked out... except maybe for the increased food bill...


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Aug 21, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> Lol. My DHs morgan  is Duke and our kids qh is Daisy...  didn' know having Daisy Duke combo was so popular. They both were named before we got them.


Yes all of us kinda had a chuckle at that fact, especially the kids.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Aug 21, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Both are good looking dogs. Looks like you lucked out... except maybe for the increased food bill...


Ya about double, lol


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2018)

Sometimes the best dogs are the ones that just show up.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Aug 24, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Sometimes the best dogs are the ones that just show up.


Yes I agree. He has a few issues that we have to deal with, but hopefully we can figure it out. I think we made a mistake when we first got him though.  We got on to our other dog Daisey when she wouldn't share the food bucket she uses, now he (Duke) guards the bucket and won't let Daisey eat. We have to put him outside so she can eat, and most times she won't eat much.
Im kinda at a loss now on how to fix this problem. I guess I should have just let them figure it out on their own from the beginning.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Aug 24, 2018)

My female dog Daisey will be a year old next month, she had her puppy heat a while back before we got Duke. She may have gotten bred by a neighbors dog.  We tried to keep her put up but like most dogs she likes to go down to our creek to swim. The issue I am having is she now has what looks like swelling behind her tits and her tits are more visable, does this mean that she is pregnant? She is not showing yet, as far as what I would consider showing. I read somewhere that dogs can have false pregnancies. Was just wondering if anyone could help me or had any ideas. Could this also be why she is not eating well?


----------



## Ferguson K (Feb 12, 2019)

Following you now! Mainly because of the need for more cute bunny pictures.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Apr 5, 2019)

Well, I'm sorry that it has been so long again since I have last posted anything. Life has its way of changing things and keeping us busy. We have cut down our sheep numbers and are looking into buying a few (3-4) starter bottle calves. I was raised on a dairy farm and miss them. Dairy is shut down now, and it seems that farming is slowly dying. I promised my children that they would know what its like to have calves. We are still keeping 3 sheep. (2 ewes & 1 ram). For those of you that remember me talking about Lone Survivor, well she died. This year has not been a very good year for us on our small farm. Hopefully things will turn around.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 6, 2019)

Sorry to hear about Lone Survivor. Hope your new adventure with calves works out for you


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 6, 2019)

The year is new. 2019 will bring you good things.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 20, 2019)

Seems like several had a rough year last year and even into the beginning of this year. Hope that things have turned around!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Apr 28, 2019)

Well yesterday 2 of my does had baby bunnies, now just have to wait and see if they survive. This will  be the first surviving litters out of these rabbits. Like I previously said things on our farm are not doing very well. Almost 5 months into  this year, I keep hoping that things turn around, or something. I will probably not get excited about the bunnies just yet. Things have kinda been feeling like we are stuck in a rut. We take a step forward and it seems like life just knocks us back a mile. But we are still here. I know one day things will start working out.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 29, 2019)

I’m sorry things aren’t going well for you right now Hopefully things turn around for you soon...starting with your new litters of bunnies


----------



## Genipher (Apr 29, 2019)

After catching up on your blog I'm curious...was your dog, Daisy, pregnant?


----------

